# Starting a new crop



## GreenBandit (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey all, im new around here and just wanting to clear up a few things.  

I'm starting a new crop, not really a crop just 2-3 plants, and i have a 400w HPS light.  I'm setting up in the garage, which is a good 3x5 meters in space.  Ventilation is not a problem.

Now my question is can i use a light of this intensity from beginning to end or am i better off using maybe a flurescent light for the first few weeks?? 

Also i've read its good to start ur plants off in a small pot (~6"x6") and then transfer her over to a larger one.  Is this really necessary, or can i just start em up in the larger pots??

Any advice in relation to starting up would be much appreciated...

Cheers


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

I have started seedlings under HPS. But they would grow better if you got yourself a Metal Halide conversion bulb and used that. It's a better veging light. Then switch to the HPS bulb when you want to start growing buds.

Of course if you dont mind making two grow areas. You can do a perpetual<sp?> grow with a veging area and a flowering area and cut harvest times in half.


----------



## GreenBandit (Mar 31, 2005)

oh ok so wat wattage would u recommend ?  does the wattage depend on the set-up u have? like say i was doing it in a closet, compared with a larger area like a garage...im now considering just going with the closet setup so i assume a low wattage of around 150w would be ok to avoid over heating...wat u reckon?...last time i tried a closet set up i used the 400 w HPS, big mistake, and got a good growth rate but it was just too hot in there and the foliage eventually browned out.

thanks


----------



## MaddEnemy (Mar 31, 2005)

Do flouros, 1 on each side and one above them along with reflection of some sort, mylar. This would give you 80W on each side and 80 above = 240W and little heat, flouros seem pretty cheap and by your comment you do not have any problem using them.


----------



## GreenBandit (Mar 31, 2005)

yeh but i only have one globe holder thingy...from reading other threads on this board, ppl been suggesting that the metal halide is better for veging so i might give it a shot...so u guys reckon a 150 w MH for a closet space is alrite or higher?  also when i switch to the HPS for flowering u guys reckon 400 w is too much??...for 2-3 plants. man im so paranoid about this light intensity bullshit, my plants were lookng real good last time under the 400w HPS but they eventually died   ...don;t want the same thing to happen again

thanks again


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 1, 2005)

Hrm, three plants, under a 150w. Not sure, havent grown with that small of bulb before. 400's and 600's are my thing so far. If people can grow with floros I dont see why a 150w HID wouldnt work. Might not get much of a yield. If your only looking to do 3 plants, 2 foot high max. I'd say a 250w with a fan. Should be ok in a closet. Not sure what the demetions on the closet are though.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 1, 2005)

yeh i went today and picked up a 250w MH globe...so we'll see how it goes just waiting for the babies to sprout...i plan on using the MH for the first month probably 20 hrs on 4 off, then switch over the HPS (400w) for the next 2 months...

my closet space is only 85cm x 55cm so i'm really worried about ventilation now also...i'm going to stick a standard house fan in there for air circulation but not sure if thats enough...any suggestions on ventilation?  The guy at the hydro store reckons i need something to suck the bad air out as well as somewhere for fresh air to enter.  Is this all necessary or will the fan do the job?

cheers


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 1, 2005)

you may let the lamp burn continiously if you want, the first month, is not a problem, is even better for growth of your babies.

greetz


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I grow IN a closet a bigger that his with a 250 watt hps and 2 compact floros  from seed to finsh and I always get awsome results for the set up I have


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 1, 2005)

hey cincy boy, wat kind of ventilation system do u have going on? like i said b4 i plan on just putting a standard house fan in there to circulate the air...is this enough along with opening the closet door now and then?


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 2, 2005)

so cincy how long does it take from start to finish with your setup??  Also how many girls do you have going at once??  I use CF on my 55 gal marine tank and was wondering if those bulbs would work.


----------

